# 5 Point for Partner skill qualifications (Australia Immigration)



## MyCountry (Jul 3, 2013)

Partner Skills (From SkillSelect)


You can receive five points if your partner meets requirements at the time you are invited to apply relating to:

a suitable skills assessment in a nominated occupation on the same Skilled Occupation List used for your application.

Question is : If Partner Occuption is General Medical Practitioner , 5 Point can be claim after verfication of Credentials or need to pass the AMC exam?

Thanks ahead


----------

